
9-gigapixel image of the Milky Way contains 84M stars - hongzi
https://www.eso.org/public/images/eso1242a/zoomable/
======
Medox
And while here, watch Gigapixels of Andromeda:
[https://youtu.be/udAL48P5NJU](https://youtu.be/udAL48P5NJU) Preferably with
sound.

------
foxyv
It would be cool to annotate this with some labels explaining what each of the
bright dots are etc...

------
bronlund
We kind of know about it, but to see it like that is sobering.

